# Nach export zur .jar keine verbindung mehr



## Illuminatus235 (11. Nov 2006)

HiHo,

ich habe mir ne eigene Java JDBC Klasse geschrieben führe ich diese in eclipse aus alles ok mache ich expot und gebe genu die selben sql daten ein die auch stimmen! funktioniert nix mehr und er bekomt anscheinend keien Datenbank verbindung.

habt ihr ne idee wie sowas kommt?

Greetz Illu


----------



## niemand (11. Nov 2006)

Wieviele Rateversuche habe ich? Nachvollziehbare Erstellung des jars, und Fehlermeldungen - und schon muss keiner mehr raten 

Mein erster Tipp ist jedenfalls, dass sich der Datenbanktreiber nicht im Archiv befindet.

cu


----------



## Illuminatus235 (12. Nov 2006)

Das könte sein aber bis jetzt kein Fehler ich klicke mich einfach durch speichere das manifest und wo ich auswählen kann 

hier ne Bilder Doku...

pic1
pic2
pic3

klicke auf Finish und danach läufts net... 

frage mich nur warum bzw wenn es am treiber leigt wie schmeiß ich den rein? weil in der entwicklungsumgebung läufts ja


----------



## Ice2b (13. Nov 2006)

Hast du den treiber in der Manifestdatei stehen?

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung außerhalb der Entwicklungsumgebung ausgegeben?


----------



## Illuminatus235 (13. Nov 2006)

Da Eclispe das Manifest selber schreibt weiß ich das nicht (habe noch nicht reingeguckt)...

und ansonsten habe ich den status also wenn die verbindung läuft gibt er true zurück sonst false und er gibt false habe zum testen ebend grade ma einige sachen reingemacht als ausgabe kommt aber nix... versteh das net


----------



## Ice2b (15. Nov 2006)

Bei mir hat Eclipse das nicht mit reingeschrieben... schau mal nach


----------



## Illuminatus235 (15. Nov 2006)

also es sieht so aus

datei .classpath


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path=""/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path=""/>
</classpath>
```

datei Blog.jardesc


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Sealed: true
Main-Class: news_client
```

habe mir nie angeguckt wie so eine Manifes auszusehen hat deswegen kann ich es net gnaz beurteilen aber ich würde behaupten der Treiber fehlt in der jardesc


----------



## Ice2b (16. Nov 2006)

Ich habe neben meiner auszuführenden jar im Projektverzeichnis einen weiteren Ordner "Jars" in dem meine Treiber liegen.

Meine Manifestdatei zu dem Programm wurde händisch wie folgt ergänzt:


```
Class-Path: jars/jtds-1.1.jar
```


----------

